# coffee bean roaster



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I thought this may be of interest. Lakeland are selling their coffee bean roaster reduced from £149.99 to £89.99 and now at £69.99. I have no idea what it's like but thought I should post it in case anyone is interested.

Regards

Mike


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The clue is in the price reduction!

My understanding is that this isn't a proper roaster for roasting green beans, and that they only recommend it for their own pre-treated beans. There are no arrangements for collecting the chaff from greens.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thought it was too good to be true! but thought someone may be interested.

Mike


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess it could work with certain decafs, but considering how easy it is to get a popcorn popper, or so many other cheap means of roasting, it wouldn't make sense to get the lakeland one.


----------

